# TurboC in Vista



## Vensanga (May 22, 2009)

Hey guys is it possible to run TurboC in Vista..i can run in a small window but cannot run in Full screen mode..


----------



## ishanjain (May 22, 2009)

This might help you

*iputech.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=11


----------



## ThinkFree (May 22, 2009)

Use DOSBOX


----------



## Vensanga (May 22, 2009)

am now downloading the Devcpp rite now..hopes it solves my problem..thnks mate..


----------



## ishanjain (May 22, 2009)

You chose the better option..... This compiler will help you understand the language better... Just stay connected with the community..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 22, 2009)

I would recommend Eclipse CDT + MinGW !!

First Install MinGW, its really easy.
Then just download Eclipse and use it away.

just google search for those stuff.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 22, 2009)

I would recommend Eclipse CDT + MinGW !!

First Install MinGW, its really easy.
Then just download Eclipse and use it away.

just google search for those stuff.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 23, 2009)

Let TurboC rest in peace. Its lived its life. Use Relo or DevC++


----------



## ThinkFree (May 23, 2009)

Vensanga said:


> am now downloading the Devcpp rite now..hopes it solves my problem..thnks mate..



Wise decision.


----------



## cooldip10 (May 23, 2009)

+1 for Dosbox all of us use it here..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 23, 2009)

-1 for TC
+1 for Dev C++

However I recommend MinGW + Geany.  Look at my sig for details.


----------



## Vensanga (May 24, 2009)

i am now using dev c++ but i'll need some practices to know it well..thanks all of u 4 ur help..


----------



## Crazykiller (May 24, 2009)

Try using Notepad++?
It rocks!!


----------



## Crazykiller (May 24, 2009)

or rather I rocks !!


----------



## Crazykiller (May 24, 2009)

^^
Forgive me for my lack of modesty.


----------

